# Positive Thought Experiment (Velten Mood Induction)



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

"Psychologist Theodore Velten created a mood induction procedure in 1969 that psychologists have used for over 40 years to induce a positive mind-set. It's a simple approach that involves reading, reflecting on, and trying to feel the effects of some 58 positive affirmations as they wash over you. The statements start out being fairly neutral and then become progressively more positive. They are specially designed to produce a produce a euphoric state of mind.

To give it a try click: 
http://www.douban.com/group/topic/26773098/


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I've tried this before and it helps! :yes


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

interesting,

but I coulnt go past the first 3 lines. I kept reading but wasn't feeling it
I guess you need to be at least in a neutral mood to make this work.


----------

